# My bunny doesn't flop. Is there something wrong?



## MiserySmith (Mar 7, 2010)

One of my rabbits, Hannah hardly ever flops or even lays on her side. She always sleeps like a duck, and she never flops down unless she's behind a door or something. It seems like she's just trying to move it though.
Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 7, 2010)

*MiserySmith wrote: *


> Am I doing something wrong?


No, I'm sure you're not. Bunnies are individuals, no two alike. Hannah probably just isn't a floppy sort of bun, or she just hasn't felt the need yet. 

Scone isn't a big flopper, either. He usually sleeps stretched out with his head on his paws and his feet straight back or off to one side. In seven years I've never seen him sleep on his side. Every once in a long while he'll run between my feet and flop for about five seconds - only between my feet, and only for a short while, and no more than once every other month. Who knows why?


----------



## hartleybun (Mar 8, 2010)

my rexes arent great floppers either! occasionally i see them relaxing like scone in mikes's avatar, but very rarely do i see a DBF (dead bunny flop) - never got a camera on me either! most of the time they form a puffball with their front paws folded neatly in.


----------



## elrohwen (Mar 8, 2010)

My bunny will flop occasionally, but only in hidden places, like inside his cardboard box hideout. He never flops in the open - instead he prefers the bunny loaf position or stretched out with his feet out to the side. Some bunnies just aren't big floppers. I would say your bunny sounds perfectly normal.


----------



## bunniekrissy (Mar 9, 2010)

Just to echo other posters ... my two current bunnies never flop. I don't think I've ever seen them do it. On the other hand, most of my past bunnies did. I think my current bunnies just don't have as relaxed personalities. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Pipp (Mar 9, 2010)

Mikel, my Flemish, is a major flopper, I let him out of his pen, he briefly checks out the other bunnies, jumps on the couch and flops. Sometimes he hops in the kitchen and flops. But he always flops. 

Pipp will only flop and roll once at the same time in the wee small hours of the morning in one spot on the rug in our bedroom. (She looks like a little sausage with legs). Otherwise, she also sits like a duck, eyes wide open. (Sound asleep). 

All the others fall somewhere between.

They are individuals! 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Mar 12, 2010)

Mine only ever flop when they're sunbathing. Evie hasn't, but Leon has and my old rabbit Dylan used to always do it.

But it freaks me out, because everytime she did I had to wake her up to see if she's still alive! And I get worried that they'll overheat (Dylan was black and so is Leon). It's worse with the guinea pigs, a few times they've gone to sleep out in the sun in the run (very unusual for them) with their eyes open! Scared the hell out of me!


----------



## Yield (Mar 12, 2010)

I got Solara the end of January, and she didn't start flopping until about a week ago. She wouldn't flop at all before (well, she would, but not full-out on her side). Maybe give her some time and she might flop more  or maybe she just.. prefers not to flop  who knows. to each bun to their own XD


----------



## MiserySmith (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for the help. She actually was all flopped over when I woke up today, scared me to death! She resumed a normal upright position pretty quick when I went charging at her cage though. XD


----------



## Jessyka (Mar 18, 2010)

*MiserySmith wrote: *


> Thanks for the help. She actually was all flopped over when I woke up today, scared me to death! She resumed a normal upright position pretty quick when I went charging at her cage though. XD


:biggrin2: Bayou hates when I do that. Thumps his feet at me. "Thanks for interrupting my nap you jerk!" is what I imagine him saying.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 18, 2010)

Gus isn't much of a flopper, either. Hedoes flop out from time to time, but as soon as anybody or anything moves (like me reaching for the camera! ), he's bolt upright again. He usually sleeps in the "duck" or "muffin" pose with hisfeet tucked up under him. But he's got to the point now where he'll sleep with his eyes half open instead of wide open. Maybe one day he'll learn to fully relax. 

Rue


----------

